# Just Passed the Nremt



## MikeTheBlade (Jan 23, 2008)

i went to 120 questions and passed!

i cant wait to get on with an ambulance company.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 24, 2008)

i did the same. i was cut off around 120 questions i passed it and im so looking forward to working also i know i have an interview coming up with one of the surrounding EMS service. now that i have my cert. it pisses me off every time i hear the ambulance go by because im like damn it i wish that was me going on that call lol 

question do most place start you off as a "PRN" (part time as needed). because it seems like all the ones that ive called in the surrounding areas start you off like that and then they bring you on as a full timer.


----------



## MikeTheBlade (Jan 24, 2008)

im not sure man , but i hear now that whe nwe get hired by AMR , they make you get on a BLS rig for 6 months before you get hooked up with a medic


----------

